# Am I doing a method?



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok so I have been doing this trick for a while but am not sure if it is a legit method. If it isn't what is it?

Cheers.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Thats a Stalefish. You need to push the back leg out as far as possible for a Method.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Thats a Stalefish. You need to push the back leg out as far as possible for a Method.


+1. Make your feet parallel, the opposite way.. right now your feet are North and South, make them go East and West.. idk i fucking suck at explaining things.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

stalefish is with the rear hand. you could call that a lien, but i wouldn't...that seems a semi-committed method, keep pushin it


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

CassMT said:


> stalefish is with the rear hand. you could call that a lien, but i wouldn't...that seems a semi-committed method, keep pushin it


Damn it I suck at trick names. 

What about a Melon?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Was this at Louise?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Damn it I suck at trick names.
> 
> What about a Melon?


melon is front hand, heel edge between the feet


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

ryannorthcott said:


> Was this at Louise?


Yep it was....so what exactly is it? I am grabbing right behind my front binding.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It is a sloppy melon or a bad method.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Girl Method








Hints and Tips for Retards


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Caffeine said:


> Ok so I have been doing this trick for a while but am not sure if it is a legit method. If it isn't what is it?
> 
> Cheers.


You are doing a melon grab extended behind your back.

In the words of Nev: "This is a really good stepping stone for a method, but it is not an actual trick you (can) do for style.
*
Don't let anyone see you trying this hit because it looks horrible and only noobs do it.* Try it when no one else is watching…"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF3HEkcWTCU&t=155
(Embedding does not seem to work with the time marker.)


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I believe for it to be a method, your board would need to be perpendicular to the direction of travel. In the picture, your board is parallel to the direction of travel.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I call that having fun. Keep it up and let other people come up with a name for your fun.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Its a non tweaked method. Stalefish? You guys ever consider using google before answering :icon_scratch: 

In the words of Pat Moore....never flail a method lol


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I always thought it's not Method until your hand grabs the middle of the board when you shifty, not just behind your front binding.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Grabs are defined by where you grab, then modified by tweaking


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

method grab can be between the feet (best), or out on the nose (ok), Front Hand only...on a strait jump the back leg has to kick out at least some, so the board is 90 degrees to the hill...in a pipe the board is also 90* to the lip, or so far up over your head you are inverted and looking tuff

stalefish is a back hand, between the feet grab.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

^ This. Your close but your missing the shifty.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Having trouble finding the name of one of my favorite grabs: grabbing behind the back binding, heel side, with the front hand?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> Having trouble finding the name of one of my favorite grabs: grabbing behind the back binding, heel side, with the front hand?


How the hell do you manage that? Behind your back binding/heel side? Are you insansely flexible? Are you crossing over in front of your body or behind? Or maybe didn't explain properly?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> Having trouble finding the name of one of my favorite grabs: grabbing behind the back binding, heel side, with the front hand?


I guess it's called a 1-2...


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Casual said:


> How the hell do you manage that? Behind your back binding/heel side? Are you insansely flexible? Are you crossing over in front of your body or behind? Or maybe didn't explain properly?


Nah front hand across the front of the body behind the rear binding. I only really do it when hitting hips. The tail kinda goes shifty so it's easier to reach. Then you tweak it out and just stomp it since the landing on the hip is already at an angle


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok thanks for the advice guys! I will try to push my back foot out to get my board perpendicular to my line of travel. Keep shreddin!

Cheers


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> Nah front hand across the front of the body behind the rear binding. I only really do it when hitting hips. The tail kinda goes shifty so it's easier to reach. Then you tweak it out and just stomp it since the landing on the hip is already at an angle


Cool,not sure though. If you grabbed the toeside back there it would be a seatbelt, but since your boss and grab the heelside maybe you just get to name it? :thumbsup:


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

Pat himself on what not to do...






This shows all the elements involved in a "proper" method...


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> How to Method Grab on a snowboard - Snowboard Addiction - Goofy Riders - YouTube
> (Embedding does not seem to work with the time marker.)


That shit is UG-LEE.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> Nah front hand across the front of the body behind the rear binding. I only really do it when hitting hips. The tail kinda goes shifty so it's easier to reach. Then you tweak it out and just stomp it since the landing on the hip is already at an angle


*Seatbelt*










strangely, Method is not dotted there, but otherwise....


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Casual said:


> Cool,not sure though. If you grabbed the toeside back there it would be a seatbelt, but since your boss and grab the heelside maybe you just get to name it? :thumbsup:


Haha I wish, I learned it watching other riders on the hip. Oh well. Who cares so long as its steezey.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> *Seatbelt*
> 
> strangely, Method is not dotted there, but otherwise....


He's grabbing heelside though so I dunno... 

Also as discussed, a method is a trick, not just a grab so it can't be shown like this. The grab is either melon or lein depending on your style but thats only a small part of it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

so, he's going across the front of the body, all the way to the heel? i think not


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Casual said:


> He's grabbing heelside though so I dunno...
> 
> Also as discussed, a method is a trick, not just a grab so it can't be shown like this. The grab is either melon or lein depending on your style but thats only a small part of it.


Well, that's what I was saying. Way back when I was learning Method (THE Method) was melon grab+shifty, not any other grab+shifty. Have things changed?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Well, that's what I was saying. Way back when I was learning Method (THE Method) was melon grab+shifty, not any other grab+shifty. Have things changed?


I completely agree with this and I lost this argument because you can't argue with this the image below... so I just accepted that a method can be done with a Lein grab.

Terje:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Casual said:


> I completely agree with this and I lost this argument because you can't argue with this the image below... so I just accepted that a method can be done with a Lein grab.
> 
> [/IMG]


To me it's not a proof of anything other than a really great snowboarder fudging a trick and a crowd going wild... just because.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> To me it's not a proof of anything other than a really great snowboarder fudging a trick and a crowd going wild... just because.


That has been Terje's way of doing methods forever - because he chooses to do it that way, not because he cannot do it with a melon grab.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Isn't that how most euro's do a method?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> That has been Terje's way of doing methods forever - because he chooses to do it that way, not because he cannot do it with a melon grab.


And your point is...?

The guy is doing a lazy version of a well-know and well-defined trick. Sometimes I do shifties with my straight airs. But I don't call them 180s.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

CassMT said:


> so, he's going across the front of the body, all the way to the heel? i think not


Lol I'll pretend you're not calling me a liar since he already asked me to clarify well considering the fact I learned it watching other riders doing it at bear, I know I'm not crazy :thumbsup: but fuck it, nothing is sexier than a "real" method


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> And your point is...?
> 
> The guy is doing a lazy version of a well-know and well-defined trick. Sometimes I do shifties with my straight airs. But I don't call them 180s.


The point is that it is *not* a lazy version, but a deliberate way of doing the trick. 
A lien grab is a well-know and well-defined way of doing a method and has been around as long as the melon version.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

There is a method to the madness…..I just have not figured it out yet :


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> The point is that it is *not* a lazy version, but a deliberate way of doing the trick.
> A lien grab is a well-know and well-defined way of doing a method and has been around as long as the melon version.


Interesting that Terje was never known for his Method. But this guy was.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> *Interesting that Terje was never known for his Method.* But this guy was.


That statement alone pretty much disqualifies you from discussing methods.

But since you brought up Terry, let's see where he used to grab for his methods:

















http://budfawcett.com/images/kidwell85_18.jpg/

Or how about this guy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> That statement alone pretty much disqualifies you from discussing methods.
> 
> But since you brought up Terry, let's see where he used to grab for his methods:
> 
> ...


looks like only the bottom 2 are methods?

everyone weigh in soon please, I have to make a decision.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The second one posted is quite obviously a flying floppy donkey dick. Mere mortals can't even conceive of attempting such a thing.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> That statement alone pretty much disqualifies you from discussing methods.
> 
> But since you brought up Terry, let's see where he used to grab for his methods:


Lol, yeah ok... 

The irony of posting picture of the guy grabbing behind his front binding on a *1987 Sims board* is obviously lost on you. 

Umm... you're sure you're not the one who should rethink his qualifications?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's the one! That's the flying floppy donkey dick!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Lol, yeah ok...
> 
> The irony of posting picture of the guy grabbing behind his front binding on a *1987 Sims board* is obviously lost on you.
> 
> Umm... you're sure you're not the one who should rethink his qualifications?


Erm, he is grabbing in front of his front binding (as he is in the other pictures that I posted/linked to) - picture is there for all to see. But hey, what to Terry (or Craig...or Terje...) know about methods? Bums all of them compared Noreaster...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Erm, he is grabbing in front of his front binding (as he is in the other pictures that I posted/linked to) - picture is there for all to see. But hey, what to Terry (or Craig...or Terje...) know about methods? Bums all of them compared Noreaster...


I actually don't see him grabbing the front in this pic (and I'm willing to bet it's not the Method he's going for here) but if he does then it is even more amazing. And all the more ironic that you chose this image. 

What does Terje knows about the trick? I don't know. Judging by what I've seen of him likely more than I do. But... I do my grabs properly.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

awesome thanks guys, I've decided.

too bad that guy who wanted the best 360 board didn't want the best method board.

We could have told him authoritatively: Craig Kelly Burton Air


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> I actually don't see him grabbing the front in this pic (and I'm willing to bet it's not the Method he's going for here) but if he does then it is even more amazing. And all the more ironic that you chose this image.
> 
> What does Terje knows about the trick? I don't know. Judging by what I've seen of him likely more than I do. But... I do my grabs properly.


He might or might not be going for the method in this pic - but I had posted/linked to others where he (or Craig Kelly) clearly is. Only thing ironic about that is that you brought up Terry as the standard for methods - when generally he grabbed lien.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> awesome thanks guys, I've decided.
> 
> too bad that guy who wanted the best 360 board didn't want the best method board.
> 
> We could have told him authoritatively: Craig Kelly Burton Air


Noooo, Craig Kelly Air is for methods, you can't spin to win on it :blink:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> He might or might not be going for the method in this pic - but I had posted/linked to others where he (or Craig Kelly) clearly is. Only thing ironic about that is that you brought up Terry as the standard for methods - when generally he grabbed lien.


I brought him up because his Method is considered, alongside Kelly's, the first and arguably the best performed. And that's not just my opinion (as you may well know). Btw, yes he grabbed lien when he was strapped to a an 87 Sims (frankly I think to do a melon on one of those is an anatomical impossibility). But look at what he's been doing since and tell me Terje's look neater.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> I brought him up because his Method is considered, alongside Kelly's, the first and arguably the best performed. And that's not just my opinion (as you may well know).


Some say so, others disagree and consider Terje's to be better.
But it makes no difference, because most of the time Terry and Craig were also grabbing lien (and *that* is truly ironic - what is even more ironic is that it looks like Terry is even grabbing lien in the picture of him that you posted, even though it is not very clear).



Noreaster said:


> Btw, yes he grabbed lien when he was strapped to a an 87 Sims (frankly I think to do a melon on one of those is an anatomical impossibility).


There is really nothing that makes it any more difficult to grab melon than lien on an 87 Sims deck. It is just Terry's choice to grab lien.



Noreaster said:


> But look at what he's been doing since and tell me Terje's look neater.


Again, I am not debating style here - simply stating the fact that the guys that are generally considered old-school legends of the method (Terry, Craig, Terje) all grabbed lien most of the time.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Interesting that Terje was never known for his Method.


lolwut.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> There is really nothing that makes it any more difficult to grab melon than lien on an 87 Sims deck. It is just Terry's choice to grab lien.


I disagree, my first board was an 87 Elite. I still remember how hard it was to do.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> Isn't that how most euro's do a method?


+1 on this. Euro-Grab.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's always been my thing, the Method came from skateboarding where you had to grab the heel side of the skateboard BETWEEN your feet to even make the trick. 

So if snowboarding evolved from skateboarding and a skateboarder invented the trick, then the method should be grabbed in between the feet.

Just my opinion. And I'll be the first to admit it's anal.

And by the way, I also think Jamie's are the best (whom I recently discovered grabs just in front of the front foot/binding - which floored me after all these years) followed by Lando (done "properly"). It could be a tie.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> What does Terje knows about the trick? I don't know. Judging by what I've seen of him likely more than I do. But... I do my grabs properly.


Erm...he may not jave Jamie Lynn's method, but Terje has his own iconic method that he is known for :dunno:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> Erm...he may not jave Jamie Lynn's method


There. That's all that needs to be said.

In the end all of this is just splitting hairs. I like what I like.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Exactamondo.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I know nothing about tricks, but it seems like stance width and type of board (directional vs twin) should play a role in where one grabs for a method. Seems like it'd be more acceptable to see a lien grab on a directional board with a narrow stance than it would be on a twin with a wide stance. Wouldn't it be more difficult to do a method with a melon grab in a narrow stance with a long setback? 

Again I don't know this stuff, but offer this as a discussion point.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I just realized throughout this discussion I have a poster on my wall at my desk of Sammy Luebke sending a huge method off a massive kicker. :thumbsup:


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

Caffeine said:


> Ok so I have been doing this trick for a while but am not sure if it is a legit method. If it isn't what is it?
> 
> Cheers.


Short answer- yes, you are doing a method, but there are things you can do to make it a more "legit" method

Long answer- the method is one of the best and most iconic tricks in snowboarding. Sometimes we snowboarders get too techincal with trick naming to the point where you feel like you have to get out a ruler and measure exactly where your hands are in relation to you bindings. Getting back to the basics and following the spirit of the law as opposed to the letter of the law, a method grab is when you grab the heel edge of your board with your front hand, somwhere within a couple hand widths of your front binding (it ultimately doesn't matter if it's in front or behind of your binding- if you're following the spirit of the law) and your knees bent so the board comes up behind you. <--This is a method. But if you want to do a more "legit" method, in my opinion, you have to tweak it out by keeping your front knee bent and straightening your back knee out. You also need to do this on a bigger jump, otherwise it just looks like you're trying too hard or trying to do too much. Always remember to match your trick to the size of the jump, i.e.- don't try doing a 720 or more off a jump with only a 5ft gap (not cause it's impossible, but cause it doesn't look right), a 180 or just a grab is probably all you need off a small jump to make it look good


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> I just realized throughout this discussion I have a poster on my wall at my desk of Sammy Luebke sending a huge method off a massive kicker. :thumbsup:


Love that dude. POST IT! POST IT! POST IT!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

SinkHole said:


> Love that dude. POST IT! POST IT! POST IT!


I had my poster signed by Sammy lol


And here's the orig


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

arrrmaty said:


> Short answer- yes, you are doing a method, but there are things you can do to make it a more "legit" method
> 
> [...] Getting back to the basics and following the spirit of the law as opposed to the letter of the law, a method grab is when you grab the heel edge of your board with your front hand, somwhere within a couple hand widths of your front binding (it ultimately doesn't matter if it's in front or behind of your binding- if you're following the spirit of the law) and your knees bent so the board comes up behind you. <--This is a method.


Sorry, but absolutely not. The 'shifty' aspect of kicking out the back leg and getting the board roughly perpendicular is an *essential* aspect of the method.
Otherwise is is just a 'melon grab extended behind your back' as Nev call it (or a lien grab extended behind your back, I guess).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is the part of snowboarding that annoys me. Who gives a fuck what the grab is called? Just go out and ride and do what feels good to you and what you enjoy doing. The name of the game is having fun, right? If you're having fun, then rock on. You wanna do tindy grabs all day, fine. Who gives a fuck that the bro brahs will make fun of you for it?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Halldor"s method, as of today...


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> I had my poster signed by Sammy lol
> 
> 
> And here's the orig


Jesus that's big.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok here is a better pic of what I have been doing.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the base of your board needs to face downhill... you need to twist more, kick out that back leg.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Caffeine said:


> Ok here is a better pic of what I have been doing.


briefcase? are you grabbing your *toe* edge behind the board? kinda looks like it..


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> briefcase? are you grabbing your *toe* edge behind the board? kinda looks like it..


No, it just looks like it because the base of the board in that spot has a similar color to his gloves.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> No, it just looks like it because the base of the board in that spot has a similar color to his gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your wrong. His black glove is wrapping the toe edge of the base.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> hktrdr said:
> 
> 
> > No, it just looks like it because the base of the board in that spot has a similar color to his gloves.
> ...


Could be. Does not look like it to me, but it is difficult to tell from the picture which edge he is grabbing.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i think the pic is kinda inconclusive. BUT - if you are grabbing your toe edge, its not a method, its not a cool grab for straight airs, it is in fact:


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Grabbing my toe edge behind my front binding.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Caffeine said:


> Grabbing my toe edge behind my front binding.


that grab is only acceptable for huge tricks that spin off axis. and is not a method. 






and don't throw your "unused" hand up into the air. try and keep it at or below shoulder-level.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> that grab is only acceptable for huge tricks that spin off axis. and is not a method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok great! Appreciate the tips.:thumbsup:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Caffeine said:


> Grabbing my toe edge behind my front binding.


I stand corrected.


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Sorry, but absolutely not. The 'shifty' aspect of kicking out the back leg and getting the board roughly perpendicular is an *essential* aspect of the method.
> Otherwise is is just a 'melon grab extended behind your back' as Nev call it (or a lien grab extended behind your back, I guess).


^ This is exactly what I was talking about with people getting too technical with the terminology and the exact placement of your hands; it's annoying.

I totally agree with linvillegorge, just have fun, call it whatever the hell you want and let hktrdr worry about what it actually is. If you think it is pretty close to a method, then call it that and who cares what other people say


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

arrrmaty said:


> ^ This is exactly what I was talking about with people getting too technical with the terminology and the exact placement of your hands; it's annoying.
> 
> I totally agree with linvillegorge, just have fun, call it whatever the hell you want and let hktrdr worry about what it actually is. If you think it is pretty close to a method, then call it that and who cares what other people say


Good call. You shoulda seen my rodeos at Loveland the other day. 

More discussion is clearly needed here.


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

For real....play a video game or use google.

You want to see a method....

Google Jamie Lynn



End of story


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

arrrmaty said:


> ^ This is exactly what I was talking about with people getting too technical with the terminology and the exact placement of your hands; it's annoying.
> 
> I totally agree with linvillegorge, just have fun, call it whatever the hell you want and let hktrdr worry about what it actually is. If you think it is pretty close to a method, then call it that and who cares what other people say


sorry, that's not how it works.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

arrrmaty said:


> ^ This is exactly what I was talking about with people getting too technical with the terminology and the exact placement of your hands; it's annoying.
> 
> I totally agree with linvillegorge, just have fun, call it whatever the hell you want and let hktrdr worry about what it actually is. If you think it is pretty close to a method, then call it that and who cares what other people say


i agree to have fun but thats like a kid doing a 180 on a side hit and claiming it was a 900 over a 50 footer.

no dice.


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> i agree to have fun but thats like a kid doing a 180 on a side hit and claiming it was a 900 over a 50 footer.
> 
> no dice.


Once again you guys miss the point of what I was saying. Yes, I agree, don't do a 180 and call it a 900. What I was trying to say that if the grab he is trying to do is a method, and what he is actually doing is _close enough _to a method, then, without getting all technical about it, go ahead and call it a method. If he is grabbing the heel edge of his board with his lead hand with his knees bent up behind him, that's _pretty much _a method. Stop over-complicating things. It's close enough that you don't have to bring him down with your technical jargon.

but I think it's been determined that he wasn't doing a method anyway because he was grabbing the toe edge across the base of his board.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

arrrmaty said:


> Once again you guys miss the point of what I was saying. Yes, I agree, don't do a 180 and call it a 900. What I was trying to say that if the grab he is trying to do is a method, and what he is actually doing is _close enough _to a method, then, without getting all technical about it, go ahead and call it a method. If he is grabbing the heel edge of his board with his lead hand with his knees bent up behind him, that's _pretty much _a method. Stop over-complicating things. It's close enough that you don't have to bring him down with your technical jargon.
> 
> but I think it's been determined that he wasn't doing a method anyway because he was grabbing the toe edge across the base of his board.


no. that's not how it works. it's not how life works. 

no one is "bringing him down with technical jargon". the title of the thread is "am i doing a method" for fucks sake. 

the method is THE iconic trick in snowboarding, and it *does* pretty much define style on a snowboard *when done correctly*. so no, you can't do suitcase grabs or whatever the fuck whack shit and call it a method - because its not and when you want to call it that out of laziness you look retarded to everyone who actually knows what you're talking about.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> no. that's not how it works. it's not how life works.
> 
> no one is "bringing him down with technical jargon". the title of the thread is "am i doing a method" for fucks sake.
> 
> the method is THE iconic trick in snowboarding, and it *does* pretty much define style on a snowboard *when done correctly*. so no, you can't do suitcase grabs or whatever the fuck whack shit and call it a method - because its not and when you want to call it that out of laziness you look retarded to everyone who actually knows what you're talking about.


+1 on this. It's insulting in the end. To grab and flail then blow it off as one of the most iconic tricks as Shred said is a bit of a slap in the face to...well all of us. He asked a question and it was answered....with a grip of examples. I'm trying to get my own method down as well, and there's no way in fuck I'd ever call mine a method simply because I tried and wanted to. A method is a bit like respect....it's not given, you have to earn that shit. No offense to OP. He's real close so keep tweaking


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

landing a mars rover is 'technical', remembering the names of 8 or so hand placements is not technical.

there is a whole history behind the names, going back 30-40 yrs into surfing and skateboarding...get it right

also, so one can converse, now with just a few characters in shorthand, you need to know wtf is correct, so others can understand.

and, going back to page 1...it's not a method, yet


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

I love these responses, they're awesome. I've never seen people get so worked up over technicallities before!

I definitely agree with you that the method=style and is definitely iconic in snowboarding. It's definitely one of my favorite tricks, but yes, I also like to see that it's done right- smooth and tweaked out. But you don't have to do the sickest method of all time for it to be considered a method, everybody's gotta start somewhere, and if it's a little sloppy at first there's nothing wrong with that, but yes, the ultimate goal is to make it look something like this:


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok guys I will settle the argument...I didn't do a method. I need to push my back foot out more so my board is perpendicular to my line of travel.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Caffeine said:


> Ok guys I will settle the argument...I didn't do a method. I need to push my back foot out more so my board is perpendicular to my line of travel.


... and grab the right spot.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

UPDATE

How does it look now?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

impossible to tell from that picture. there is no reference as to which way you're traveling. if the base of your board is perpendicular to the fall line, i say :thumbsup:. if its parallel then :thumbsdown:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that's a cool pic either way....i think it's a stalefish though


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree with cassmt. The body language says not method. But nice none the less. :thumbsup:


----------

